# حصريا شريط امير المعجزات للمرنمة فيفيان السودانية cdq اكتر من سيرفر



## بولا وديع (3 أكتوبر 2009)

*سلام ونعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح لكم

النهاردة معايا ليكم  شريط جميل جدا

اسمه  *.* أمير المعجزات *.*

شريط كامل لشفيعنا الحبيب القديس العظيم مارجرجس الرومانى

وهو بصوت المرنمة الجميلة  فيفيان السوادنية

حقيقى رائع

*













* 
اختار سيرفر للتحميل*

*Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).*


Megaupload


 zSHARE


DepositFiles


RapidShare


Badongo










*ومستنــــــــــــــــى اسمــــــــــــــــــــــــع ردودكـــــــــــو ورائيـــــــــــــكو*​


----------



## بولا وديع (11 أكتوبر 2009)

*فين الردود ياجماعة*​


----------



## عيد فرنسيس (15 يناير 2010)

شكرا على الشريط الجميل دة


----------



## بولا وديع (15 يناير 2010)

*مرسى لردك الجميل ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك 
*​


----------



## نادر نجيب (15 يناير 2010)

ربنا  يعوض  تعب محبتك


----------



## elamer1000 (24 أغسطس 2010)

*الف شكر*

*ربنا يباركك*

*+++*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا ليك بولا


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## النهيسى (24 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا بولا الغالى

الرب يبارككم​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا ليك يا بولا على الشريط 
ربنا يعوضك​


----------

